# My collection



## SpringDancer (Apr 11, 2009)

I am on a day off with nothing to do so I decided to do something productive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Here goes:

*Base Products*





L to R: Clarins Instant Smooth Perfecting Touch, Estee Lauder Double Wear Light in #1.0, MUFE Mat Velvet + in #20, MAC Studio Fix Fluid NC20, MAC Fix+





First row L to R: MAC Blot Powder/Pressed in Medium, MAC MSF Natural in Medium, MAC Blot Powder/Loose in Medium
Second row L to R: MAC Studio Touch Up Stick in NW20, MAC Select Cover-Up in NW25, Helena Rubinstein Magic Concealer #02


*Blushes, Bronzers, MSFs, Highlighters*





Upper row, L to R: MAC Cheeky Bronze, Benefit High Beam, MAC Petticoat
Lower row, L to R: Il Makiage Sun Bronze, MAC Sculpt & Shape Duo in Accentuate/Sculpt





From top center, clockwise: Clinique Smoldering Plum, Stila Pretty, Signature Minerals Buff Apricot, MAC Just A Pinch, Madina Milano #06






Upper row, L to R: all MAC - Ladyblush, Sweet William, Posey
Lower row, L to R: Spaced Out, Joyous





Upper row: MAC Gleeful
Lower row: MAC Daft Pink, MAC Improvise

*Eyeshadows*

Creme





Upper row, L to R: Revlon Khaki Suede quad, MAC Girl Friendly, Jade Eye base
Lower row, L to R: MAC Cakeshop, MAC Butternutty, MAC Beige-ing, Soft Touch Fawn Pearl, Soft Touch Rose Shimmer, Soft Touch Cocoa Plum, YSL Coffee Brown, a bunch of Madina Milano creme e/s, MAC Stilife


Pallettes





Upper row, L to R: Vex, Blackberry, Expensive Pink, Shale, Modest Tone
Middle tow, L to R: Smoke & Diamonds, Nocturnelle, Falling Star, Star Violet, Jest
Lower row, L to R: Scene, Top Hat, 100 Strokes, Trax, Neutral Pink






Upper row, L to R: Warm Chill, Sumptuous Olive, Satin Taupe, All That Glitters, Flip
Middle row, L to R: Steamy, Fiction, Dark Edge, Woodwinked,  Evening Aura
Lower tow, L to R: Gulf Stream, Club, Magnetic Fields, Sable, Amber Lights

Quads





Upper row, L to R: Revlon Spring Moss, Revlon Blushed Wines, Revlon Coffee Bean
Lower row, L to R: Clarins Copper Shimmers, MAC Fafi 1


Singles





Upper row, L to R: all Il Makiage - Ashwood, Desert Sand, St. Moritz White
Lower row, L to R: Black Onyx, Gray Brown, Bronza





Upper row, L to R: Stila Chinchina, Stila Champara, Stila Illimani
Lower row, L to R: Pupa Luminys #02, Pupa Luminys #06, MAC Humid





L to R: MUFE #304, #31, #10





L to R: Il Makiage Bubblegum Pink, MAC Creme de Miel, MAC Rule, Scott Barnes Urban Legend

Powder





Upper row L to R: MAC Tan, MAC Kitschmas, Il Makiage Antique Bronze, Madina Milano #07, Madina Milano #11, Madina Milano #03, MAC Melon
Lower row L to R: Il Makiage Magic Purple, Il Makiage Calypso Pink, Il Makiage Toffee, Il Makiage ?, MUFE ?, MAC Naked





Upper row, L to R: Il Makiage Light Gold, Il Makiage Green, Signature Minerals Moss Dark, Signature Minerals Laceleaf
Lower row, L to R: MUFE #922, MUFE #953, MUFE #917
5 jar stack, from the top: all Signature Minerals - Laceleaf, Moss Dark, Bronze, Eggplant Dark, Eggplant Light
3 jar stack, from the top: Ocean Mist Bladderwrack, Ocean Mist Paradise Pink, Il Makiage Platinum


*Mascaras*





L to R: Tweezerman Brow Mousse, Christian Dior Diorshow Iconic in black, Bourjois Pump Up the Volume in prune balconnet, Bourjois Talons Aiguilles in noir fusele, Bourjois Volume Glamour in brun ecorce, Bourjois Yes to Volume No to Clumps in Brun Partisan, Pupa Ultraflex in black, Pupa Diva's Lashes in brown, Lancome Virtuose in brown, Lancome Virtuose in black

*Eye Liners & Eye Pencile *




L to R: Elizabeth Arden Color Intrigue Gel Eyeliner in Black Pearl, Il Makiage Premium Eyeliner in Rich Green, Revlon Colorstay in black brown, MAC Penultimate Rapidblack, L'Oreal Superliner in black, L'Oreal Superliner in brown





L to R: Il Makiage Ocean, Careline Baby Blue, Careline Light Petrol, Careline Petrol, Careline Shiny Blue, Careline Glitter Turquois, Careline Electric Blue, Careline Navy Blue, Careline Violetta, Careline Olive Green, Careline Glitter Bronze, Careline Glitter Brown, Careline Aubergine, Careline Chestnut Brown, Careline City Cafe, Careline Glitter Black, Careline Black, Careline Blond, Revlon Colorstay brown, Soft Touch White, Soft Touch Golden Khaki, MAC Prunella, MAC Orpheus, Pupa Multiplay #08, Pupa Multiplay #19, Pupa Multiplay #09

*Lip Liners, Lipsticks & Lip Glosses*





Top to bottom: MUFE #50, MAC Subculture, MAC Brick, Careline Ruby, Careline Antique Roses, Careline Roses





Upper row, L to R: Revlon Mauvy Star, Clinique Pink Bamboo, MAC Nouveau-Frou
Lower row, L to R: MAC Russian Red, MAC Pleasureseeker, MAC Strawbaby





Upper row, L to R: MAC Twig Twig, MAC Hug Me, MAC VG II, MAC VG V
lower row, L to R: Plink!, Syrup, Sequin






Upper row, L to R: MUFE #304, MUFE #305
Lower row, L to R: MAC Hot Gossip, Revlon Mauve It Over





L to R: Clinique Camisole, Madina Milano (unnamed), Lancome Juicy Tubes (unnamed), MAC Full On Lust, MAC VG V, MAC VG VI, Victoria Secret I Want Candy, L'Oreal Forever Nude, Clinique Kitten Pink, Il Makiage Toffee





L to R: Moraz Dry Lip Ointment, MAC Clear Lipglass, MAC Secret Crush, Revlon Peachy Sheen, Revlon Crush On Coral, Scott Barnes Juicey

*Brushes*






A Bunch of cheapo Quingi and Beautycare brushes





L to R: Il Makiage Sculpture, Coastal Scents angled fluff, CS black deluxe shadow, CS bent liner, CS deluxe crease, Madina Milano 017A, MAC 239, MAC 226, MAC 217, MAC 224, Lancome Retractable Lip brush #8
(the blending brushes look all funky because they were in the process of drying, don't worry - they don't look like that normally 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)





L to R: Beautycare Foundation & Mask Brush, Beautycare Deluxe Soft Fan, Madina Milano 013A, MUFE BB15, MAC 188, MAC 187, MAC 138


----------



## nunu (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice Stash!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 11, 2009)

dayum i always get jealous.  I need to go add some more stuff to my collection


----------



## ABB113 (Apr 11, 2009)

Great collection!


----------



## sassyclassy (Apr 13, 2009)

Pretty =)


----------



## n_c (Apr 13, 2009)

nice collection!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Apr 13, 2009)

Great Collection. Your Petticoats so pretty.


----------



## breakablewoman (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice collection.
I look already longer for such cosmetics bag. From where do you have it? How much did it cost, if I may ask?


----------



## hawaii02 (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice collection!


----------



## SpringDancer (Apr 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *breakablewoman* 

 
_I look already longer for such cosmetics bag. From where do you have it? How much did it cost, if I may ask?_

 
Could it be that you're referring to another post? There's no cosmetics bag in my pics...


----------



## User49 (Apr 14, 2009)

Nice collection. It's nice to see a collection that is actually being used! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xx


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Apr 14, 2009)

really nice collection, i like ur stuff


----------



## lushious_lips (Apr 16, 2009)

Nice collection.


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 19, 2009)

Awesome collection!  You have some great items!


----------



## Che1zz (Apr 19, 2009)

nicee!


----------



## argyle_socks (Apr 20, 2009)

Nice collection!

Clarins Copper Shimmers looks like a dupe for the Spiced Chocolate quad!


----------



## SpringDancer (Jul 4, 2009)

Updated today with some new products.


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 6, 2009)

very nice collection!


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 6, 2009)

This is a fantastic collection!!!


----------



## SpringDancer (Jul 24, 2009)

Updated with some more new stuff.


----------



## sherby2722 (Jul 24, 2009)

You have a lovely collection


----------



## ShockBunnie (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm really feeling your eyeshadow color scheme! lovely


----------

